# Always Check Your Hotel Room



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 8, 2021)

Wife and I have been going to Tampa for her lymphadema treatments. This time we stayed at HI right down the street from FSU.

Upon getting settled in my wife was hooking the game up to the tv, she said whats this black bag behind the tv? It was a cloth publix bag, she pushed the bag towards me and i opened it. She said what is it? I spun the bag around and said dont touch it.

Inside the bag was a Tec 9mm. As you can see not an EDC gun even an extended mag. I told her pack up im going to the office to have them call the police and tell the manager and have us moved to another room.








Me and the manager returned to the room and i opened the bag. Her response was OMG. I got a call from someone the day you got booked asking for this room, i told them its been booked, they asked if i could move the people, i said no. She did move us to another room. When the police came they had me there and took my info. He put his gloves on and took the gun out. Ok first thing illegal with the extended mag. He popped the mag out and it was full, pulled the bolt back and one round popped out. He cleared it and said whoever left this wheather legit or for badness they were ready. He took the gun and said they will run the serial # to see if stolen and who its registered to. He did get the name of the last person to book the room, It was on the 5th. He said good move to get relocated.

Always check.........Oy yeah he told me that if the gun is clean the owner has 90 days to claim, if not i can claim it......NOT ME...If i want a Tec i will go buy one.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 8, 2021)

Wow, that was quite the experience!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 8, 2021)

Be surprised what you find under the bottom dresser drawer when pulled out.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 8, 2021)

That's the stuff you see on a TV crime drama. Wow.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 8, 2021)

When I was working and traveling I always had a  38 snub with me and usually stashed it in the room somewhere in a locked case where the maid wouldn't  find it when I couldn't have it with me but I never forgot it and left it behind....
In a bag behind the TV? Wow.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 8, 2021)

Wow! That's some story. You made the right choice. Who knows Who could have showed up at your room door and do God knows what to retrieve the Tec-9.
I would, however, add it to my collection if its clean and went unclaimed...JJ


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 8, 2021)

What a PITA and what a POS! Glad you found it though and got another room. If not, you may have had a night time visitor.
That reminds me of a bottle of booze I found in the glove box of a rental car. Thad did not make me very happy.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 8, 2021)

I'd wait the 90 days and then grab it if it's clean, I love free! My CCW permit had reciprocal rights in 36 states, my 40 was always on the bed or right next to it, not much good stashed behind a TV. RAY


----------



## motocrash (Jul 8, 2021)

That is some Pulp Fiction $HYT right there!  Wow, man. Good call you made.

I'm with the others, I'd claim it if I could.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 8, 2021)

Good call.  I'd say it was probably left there for pickup by "parties unknown".  Moving was the smart thing to do.
I'm with JJ.  If it's clean and unclaimed, it would be mine.
Gary


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 8, 2021)

For trading stock if nothing else.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 8, 2021)

Rick, WOW!


----------



## dls1 (Jul 8, 2021)

Interesting find, SWFLsmkr1. Smart move to change rooms.

For the past 4-5 decades I've spent uch of my life traveling extensively, both domestic and abroad, and have stayed in 100s, if not, 1000s, of hotel rooms. From time to time I've come across some interesting things left behind but nothing beats the time a number of years ago when I was on a business trip to Miami, and booked a room at one of my favorite hotels there, a smallish "Boutique" type of place on South Beach, a place I had stayed at many times before. When I got to the room, I dropped my bag and  opened the closet to hang a garment bag, and noticed a small gym bag on the floor. Curious, I picked it up, it seemed a little heavy, so I put it on the bed an opened it, and thought "Holy S**t".

I left the room, went to the fire exit stairs, called the manager, and told him to come to the room immediately, and bring security with him. I also suggested hat he may want  to call the police, specifically, narcotics. When they arrived, their initial reaction was similar to mine, and they called 2 more security guys, one to guard the elevator, and the other to guard the stairs. When the police arrived, they confirmed what I thought, cocaine, specifically, twelve 1 kg. bricks. After questioning, the manager offered to move me to a different room, which I declined. Under the circumstances, I felt it was best to move to a different hotel altogether and asked the manager to check with another nearby hotel I was familiar with, which he did, and confirmed a reservation.

A couple hours later, one of the narcotics detectives called me and asked if he could come over with a finger print tech and get my prints so that they could be isolated from any others. When they came I asked him what the value of the find was and he told me that the 12 bricks were confirmed uncut pure Grade A which, at the time in Miami, was going for about $25K a kg. He also told me that it, no doubt, would be cut and the street price could rise to $50K-$75K per kg., depending on where it was going. 

Like you said, "Always check your hotel room".


----------



## Dirty Steve (Jul 8, 2021)

Claim it all day if it’s clean. I don’t live in a free state but even If I did, I wouldn‘t  turn down a free firearm.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 8, 2021)

If  it's clean, I would rather have it in the hands of a law abiding citizen than some scum who might get it back in an auction or something. Take it and use it, destroy it. Either way I have more faith in you with it than someone else with it.


----------



## forktender (Jul 9, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> When I was working and traveling I always had a  38 snub with me and usually stashed it in the room somewhere in a locked case where the maid wouldn't  find it when I couldn't have it with me but I never forgot it and left it behind....
> In a bag behind the TV? Wow.


Who doesn't?  But this is just a touch different from the guns normal people carry for "protection".


The cops will say it was claimed, then one of them will get the gun, that's how it works in most departments.


----------



## forktender (Jul 9, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Wife and I have been going to Tampa for her lymphadema treatments. This time we stayed at HI right down the street from FSU.
> 
> Upon getting settled in my wife was hooking the game up to the tv, she said whats this black bag behind the tv? It was a cloth publix bag, she pushed the bag towards me and i opened it. She said what is it? I spun the bag around and said dont touch it.
> 
> ...


What else was in the bag? The gun seems to be sitting on the top portion of the bag.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2021)

That is some story Rick!
I’m with the other’s, I’d claim it if no one else does.
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 9, 2021)

The conspiracist in me believes that you may have prevented something bad from happening. The TEC-9 was the gun used in the Columbine massacre.

If the gun is clean and no one claims it, I'd definitely grab it, too.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 9, 2021)

Yep, take it and run if the opportunity is there. 
I'm thinking there could have been some troubles if someone had enquired about that specific room and even asked if you could be removed to a different room.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 9, 2021)

forktender said:


> Who doesn't?  But this is just a touch different from the guns normal people carry for "protection".
> 
> 
> The cops will say it was claimed, then one of them will get the gun, that's how it works in most departments.



I see. I'm not familiar with the tec9 and couldn't see it for the bag.
Sounds fishy and smkr was wise to change rooms.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 9, 2021)

Rick, At least take the ammo as that is harder to get than a weapon right now !


----------



## forktender (Jul 9, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Rick, At least take the ammo as that is harder to get than a weapon right now !


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 9, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> yeah he told me that if the gun is clean the owner has 90 days to claim, if not i can claim it......NOT ME...If i want a Tec i will go buy one.


I like my guns , but I'd have nothing to do with that .


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 9, 2021)

A very interesting find in your hotel room indeed.

You did the right thing turning it into the police as it could have been used in a crime.
You did the right thing changing rooms as somebody could've came  back demanding it.
Even though I always carry, I too would have changed rooms just to avoid any hassles.

One thing I don't understand, is how having an extended magazine is illegal?
Florida has no restrictions on magazine size.
A semi-automatic Tec9 can have any capacity magazine you can buy or build.

I too would claim it after the 90 days if possible.
Keep it purely as a range toy and conversation piece on how you acquired it.
It's a complete POS for anything other than being modified (illegally) into an SMG as it was originally designed.
But unfortunately it's already mentioned, it's unlikely ever to leave the hands of a police officer if unclaimed.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 9, 2021)

I always inspect the room...under the mattresses, under the bed, the drawers, anything that is loose.  I have found everything from cash, to booze, to dirty magazines, but never a gun.  Wow!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 9, 2021)

Our room was a suite and the 2 beds in back had a metal locking door that separated the 2 rooms. My wife carries a kimber and me a s&w 45....It could have got ugly for sure.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 9, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I like my guns , but I'd have nothing to do with that .


Yeah i'm not even if they say i can claim after 90 days.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 9, 2021)

Rick, that is incredible!  Glad nothing further happened.  I'd not want that is unclaimed either.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 10, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Rick, At least take the ammo as that is harder to get than a weapon right now !


I thought about that but then my better side of my brain said .
"DONT TOUCH THAT GUN"


----------



## forktender (Jul 11, 2021)

dls1 said:


> Interesting find, SWFLsmkr1. Smart move to change rooms.
> 
> For the past 4-5 decades I've spent uch of my life traveling extensively, both domestic and abroad, and have stayed in 100s, if not, 1000s, of hotel rooms. From time to time I've come across some interesting things left behind but nothing beats the time a number of years ago when I was on a business trip to Miami, and booked a room at one of my favorite hotels there, a smallish "Boutique" type of place on South Beach, a place I had stayed at many times before. When I got to the room, I dropped my bag and  opened the closet to hang a garment bag, and noticed a small gym bag on the floor. Curious, I picked it up, it seemed a little heavy, so I put it on the bed an opened it, and thought "Holy S**t".
> 
> ...



Say Hello Too, My Little Friend!!!!!


----------



## forktender (Jul 11, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I thought about that but then my better side of my brain said .
> "DONT TOUCH THAT GUN"


Smart man!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow Rick just Wow. Smart move on your part. No I would not claim either it hard to tell what the connections to that gun could lead to clean or not clean.

Warren


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 13, 2021)

What a surprise! At least it wasn't bedbugs or something like that! That just may come in handy for the zombie apocalypses.


----------



## bakerman (Jul 13, 2021)

My wife and her  sister booked a room in a cheapo Motel in Daytona a few years back. Checked into the room all was fine. Went out to get some food came back, and there was a pair of mens underwear in the middle of the floor and a lone flip-flop halfway under the bed. They moved to another less shady Motel. Never be too careful.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 14, 2021)

Gun update

Got a call from Tampa PD Detective. I didnt want the weapon anyways.

Weapon was stolen 3 years ago and involved in shooting. Prints were lifted from the weapon

Ok y'all keep it.. Find em

Yup that could have been a bad JUJU Situation.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Gun update
> 
> Got a call from Tampa PD Detective. I didnt want the weapon anyways.
> 
> ...


There's my surprised face... Not really.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 14, 2021)

Maybe the original owner won't claim it then again you could and it would be clean once the PD gives it to you. If you still worry about it I could keep it for you for the next 10 or20 years


----------



## negolien (Sep 20, 2021)

I have worked Security at hotels for years. I tell you there's no shortage of stories about stuff found in rooms or on the properties. I never understood how housekeeping could miss some of this stuff but /shrug people are human. Least you didn't find a used condom, rubber sex toy or other questionable items /vomit..... Want to cure your habit of staying in hotels FOREVER take a black light.


----------

